# Working ppp.conf file.



## pritesh (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,

I recently got a PPPoE connectivity. I am from Pune, India and my service provider is called Jetnet, but this hopefully should work for other connectivity providers too.

All thanks to the FreeBSD Handbook that guided me on the configuration. Putting this up here so that it may help someone else.

Note - My service provider does not give a modem. I directly connect to a switch. Also my service provider uses dynamic IPs so I didn't get any static IPs.

Kindly find given below ppp.conf that resides in 
	
	



```
/etc/ppp/ppp.conf
```
.

```
#################################################################
# PPP  Sample Configuration File
# Originally written by Toshiharu OHNO
# Simplified 5/14/1999 by wself@cdrom.com
#
# See /usr/share/examples/ppp/ for some examples
#
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/ppp/ppp.conf 203943 2010-02-16 01:07:06Z jkim $
#################################################################

default:
 set log Phase tun command
jetnet:
 set device PPPoE:re0 
 set dial
 set login          
 set authname username
 set authkey password

 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 
 add default HISADDR                    # Add a (sticky) default route
$
```

Kindly note - In the above file, replace the jetnet with your service provider and put your username and password in the username and password

After you connect the cable to your pc, run the following command:


```
ppp -ddial jetnet
```

Replace jetnet with your service provider name in the above command.

Hope this helps.


----------

